# Relocating to LA squat



## RSTY802510 (Feb 24, 2014)

Im relocating from oakland to LA, from my previous squat.....
The church of carl sagan, anyone know whats a good neighbor hood to start. Like friendly neighbors and such. Preferably a lower income area in need of a community center/ info shop and punk house. If anyone that squats in LA would like to house me up until i find a location it would be much appreciated.
Can always help out with food bank runs and supply scavenging. -solidarity & respect


----------

